

Check out my new sports startup Chestbumpp - dannyp32
http://chestbumpp.com
Chestbumpp allows you to create and join sports groups to compete with athletes in your area. Each group will be for a specific sport and it will have an overall skill level and time/location where the group usually meets. I'm also thinking about giving players a rep or allowing other players to give each other "props" to keep the community competitive. What do you think of the idea? I'd really appreciate your feedback since this will be my first startup. Thanks.
======
dannyp32
I'm hoping to launch by the end of the year. I'm a student as well, so I want
to give myself enough time so that I can still focus on school. We're really
excited about it though. It seemed to get a good response on betali.st

~~~
dannyp32
Accidentally commented instead of replying.

------
dsyph3r
Quite like the idea if this. How long till its available?

